# Bigmeat Pottery Cherokee NC



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2012)

I was at a local auction a couple of weeks ago that said they had bottles so I decided to see what might be there. Some really common stuff and nothing I just had to have. While looking around I seen this small blackware pottery piece that I liked. Not my area but i've always liked some of the pieces. A friend of mine has some great Maria Martinez examples in his collection. This one was made by the Bigmeat family and a much later example that I believe may have been made in the 1980's. I wasn't familiar with it until I got home and looked up the family. They started the bid at $10 and I bid next for a grand sum of $12.50 I was able to take this little guy home. []

 ~Tim

 http://www.wcu.edu/library/DigitalCollections/CherokeeTraditions/People/Potters_BigmeatFamily.html


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2012)

Very, very cool!!


----------

